# Emerson knives?



## jonesaa (Apr 26, 2004)

i've read a lot of good things about emerson tactical knives.  has anyone owned one or know if they are worth the high prices?

for several years i owned a benchmade auto stryker and it was the best knife i have ever used.  however, i recently lost it.  i was wondering if it would be worth spending a little more money to get an emerson knife

any ideas?


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 26, 2004)

Question first...

what are you looking for in a tactical knife?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 26, 2004)

Whether a knife is worth the price is largely a product of your ability to pay.  Emerson makes well-thought-out, rugged, sharp, effective knives.  Is ANY knife worth the asking price?  It is if you can afford to part with the cash.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 27, 2004)

Like Phil said, if you can afford it, its a good value.  Its like buying a BMW vs a Toyota, is it worth the price? They both do the job, both are good vehicles...it just comes down to how much you want to pay for the added quality, ride comfort, luxury, percieved value, etc, etc.  IMHO Emerson Knives are worth the price if you shop for discounts, the kerambit for example when it first came out sold for $240 retail,  there going on ebay for around $140 now, to others it would be crazy to spend that much for a knife.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 27, 2004)

A an added note, Emerson also has a line of 'affordable" under $100 knives sold under the sub-brand of "Hard Ware."  These are Emerson Designed knives manufactured in Japan.  I have NO experience with these, but it might be worth checking out if you're shopping for a knife in that price range.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks for your thoughts and help. 

i'm a student so my ability to pay is limited. i'm not in law enforcement or the military, so hopefully the chances of me needing a knife in a life or death situation are slim.  the more i think about it, them more i realize that i probably don't really need a tactical knife at all.

i've always had an interest in knives, but after i lost my benchmade i bought a $20 geber, just to have something with me for utility purposes.  so far that has worked out fine. and i'd hate to buy an emerson just to open boxes. lol. 

i'll continue to think about it, but i think i may spend the "knife money" on more training, as it will probably benefit me more in the long run anyway.

thanks for the responses.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 27, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> A an added note, Emerson also has a line of 'affordable" under $100 knives sold under the sub-brand of "Hard Ware."  These are Emerson Designed knives manufactured in Japan.  I have NO experience with these, but it might be worth checking out if you're shopping for a knife in that price range.



I've never seen "Hard Ware" knives. Where would you find them?


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 27, 2004)

PAUL said:
			
		

> I've never seen "Hard Ware" knives. Where would you find them?



Paul,

you can see them at http://www.emersonknives.com/HardWear_index.html

however, online knife stores like www.onestopknifeshop.com or others on ebay has them for much less (somewhere around $50 I think).


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 27, 2004)

Cool...

those look like a good buy!


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 27, 2004)

I heard the "Hard Wear" knives are made at the same plant spydercos.  Don't know if this is true or not, just rumors.  they do have AUS 8 steel and the handle looks pretty ergonimic almost like a commander.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 27, 2004)

Emersons are my carry knives, and I also sell them in my school. I think they are great! Some people tell you not to carry anything you wouldn't throw away. I look at it as what's a worth while investment to protect yourself.
 :asian:


----------



## argyll (Apr 27, 2004)

I sold my Emerson Mini-Commander.  Cool knife, but I just don't trust liner locks for self defense.  

Best regards,

Argyll


----------

